# any used a needless syringe to put sperm near cervix??



## Dancingkaty1

hi....


we have been ttc for 17 mths & i am due to have lap & dye on the 2nd feb but have to ring on thursday to check that the theatre has agreed with this date....if i do have it on the date then i am due to ovulate 6 days later....if i have it done later on in the week its only going to be days away from ovulation....

either way i bet im not upto dtd....have heard it can take up to 2 weeks to feel better & im thinking as im on clomid i really dont want to have to miss a mth of ttc & taking the clomid....

has anyone tried home insemination using a needless syringe??? my dh really laughed at me when i first suggessted it ...he was like oh no way!!!! im not using a turkey baster lol!!!

we talked about having a mth off from ttc after the lap & me taking a mth break from clomid but we both agreed we didt want to do that...especially as ive heard many success stories that you are most fertile after a lap!!!

anyone have any tips for us??

im sorry this is a really weird post & i bet no one replies lol!!!

xxx


----------



## sparkle83

not tried it, but you ideally would need a syringe that would go up to 10ml, plus a sterilised cup to *ahem* catch it in first. And just be as gentle as you can. we were gonna try this last week because I had thrush, but it's all cleared up now. Good luck hon


----------



## Alchemist

I had a lap on the 15th dec and only got back into BDing around the 26th....passed my ovulation (in a way i was happy as i was so sore from the lap and its inportant to heal especially if they do work)..... try not to panic and one or two cycles wont make a big diff in the bigger scheme. at least you are eliminating all the possibilities.

Havent heard of the syringe (when i did my PCT DHs sperm were in my cervix only immobilised as i was acidic)....I then had to douche with bicarb and it did the trick. its more important for a good pH down there than trying home insemination - believe me the guys get up your cervix without much help...........its making the pathway healthy for them that is more important.................ask your doc about the PCT. You will probably have it after the lap anyways............


----------



## Dancingkaty1

sorry what is a PCT?? x


----------



## Alchemist

Post coital test. They trigger your ovulation, then you shag (he he) and then they test your CM the next morning to see if the sperm is thriving or dying


----------



## sparkle83

In theory you could do this at home with one of the saliva microscopes or one of those kids experiment ones, I know I did this about an hour after before *blush*


----------



## BabyChristie

I had this issue after my lap and I think we managed to BD about a week afterwards - had to be VERY careful because of the stitches in my tummy. Think we did it in a 'spoon' way if I remember rightly and it was quite hilarious trying to make sure DH didn't grab my tummy! :haha: Afterwards, all felt ok 'inside' but I was worried about the stitches mostly so it is possible, just a bit more delicate! 

Good luck with it all.

x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

well i got my date thru today finally wahoo!!! its def the 3rd feb....that will be 5 days b4 im due to ovulate so def think we will be using the syringe lol....i ordered some yesterday off the internet, some sterile ones & they came in post today, quite impressed lol! im wondering what to use to put the sperm in....any ideas anyone.....it got to be sterile too yeah?? & completely dry??? can i buy sterile cups anywhere???

babychristie...good luck for ur iui.....let me know how you get on....if the lap gives us the all clear we are going to go for iui :) xxx


----------



## subaru555

Yeah we have but it's not any better than him shooting them out while pushed right in.


----------



## sparkle83

any plastic cup/pot (tiny tupperware pot perhaps?) washed in boiling water and then done in steriling fluid/tablet solution that you can get in the baby aisle in supermarkets.


----------



## Alchemist

sparkle83 said:


> In theory you could do this at home with one of the saliva microscopes or one of those kids experiment ones, I know I did this about an hour after before *blush*

i spose you could but the doctor removed CM from the cervix not from the vagina. Also I guess he wants to see wether the sperm IS there and how the move. so its not just about acidity but also checking the sperm are thriving or not.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

HI Dancingkaty

I've been following your progress cos Im interested to see how you get on with the lap & dye procedure cos of the brown spotting you suffer with (same as myself). 

Anyway funny you mentioned using a needless syringe to get the sperm close to the cervix - thats exactly what I was thinking of doing this month. I have syringe type things that I got with the preseed a few months back and I was planning on using that and a sterile tubberware container. Husband thinks its crazy but might as well try everything. YOu could use a sterile jam jar too - just wash with boiling water (think a hot wash in dishwasher is just as good) then without touching it (use tongs) place it on a baking tray and put in a warm oven to dry out completely - thats how you sterilise for making jam/chutneys so im sure its good enough. 

Ill be checking back in a few weeks to see how the lap & dye went and to see if they found any endo - which i hope they don't cos it will make me think i have it too. But then again if they find some and remove it then you will be more hopeful for getting pregnant naturally. 

Good luck
R


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks 4 ur reply RebaRezzelba.....

the syringes i have got have black rubber bit on the inside where u pulll back.....would this effect the sperm do you think?? i have had those pre seed ones b4 & from what i remember they are all plastic arent they?? i went into wilkos today & saw 5x baby bottles that are sterile for just under £3 so might buy them for dh to put the goods in lol!! 

i dont know if its down to the clomid that i have been on or the b50 vit complex but the last 2 cycles i have only spotted for like 1 or 2 days b4 af...b4 then it was bout 4 days b4 af arrived!! 

will let you know how the lap goes....absolutely terrified to be honest but very glad im having it to put my mind at rest! have heard so many stories on here with people that have no symptoms of endo and have a lap and they find endo!!! so im thinking i must have it as i do have many symptoms :( but yes i have to think positively and if it does show i have the endo then hopefully they will remove it there and then and i will be more fertile!

xxx


----------



## brumbar

Lol! I'm not the only one thinking of using a syringe after a lap! I took mine from the hospital tray! Lol! Good luck...


----------



## Dancingkaty1

brumbar said:


> Lol! I'm not the only one thinking of using a syringe after a lap! I took mine from the hospital tray! Lol! Good luck...

thank you!! i dont feel such an idiot now lol...my dh keeps laughing at me!! so did u actually use it? was it easy to do?? 

came on this morning so if the lap doesnt effect my ovulation day then i should ovulate sun 7th/ mon 8th feb...having the lap & dye on the 3rd so doubt i will be up to dtd then.....will def use the syringe on the days leading up to the 7th....then see how i feel lol....


----------



## LunaBean

Hi, I'm TTC using a donor, so using a needle-less syringe! We use sterile pots we get from our donor website (the are the size of a small yogurt pot, you could use a yogurt pot washed in boiling water too, my friends use this, just do it slowly, as they sometimes melt in the water!), but at a push you can use an empty tuppaware dish! I wudn't reccommend using the bottles, it's hard to get it into the syringe! (If you have ebay, search 'sterile pots, they are very cheap and come with a lid, so prevents spillage!) Or, buy a mini pot of jam, the kind you get at hotels, and empty out the jam and wash it with boiling water, make sure its dry tho! It has a lid, so no spillage! Ideally you want something with a lid, incase you knock it over! (I've done this lol)

We use 5ml or 10ml syringes, (they are bigger, so get closer to the cervix) the ones with the rubber in them, it doesn't affect the sperm! After the swimmers are in the pot, leave them there for about 10 minutes at room temperature (I put the pot in a sock and keep it in my pocket!), this lets it liquify, so its easier to put into the syringe.) When you're ready to use it, sit on the edge of the bed and hold the pot between your knees, so you have 2 hands free to take off the lids and use the syringe, or get OH to hold the pot while you do it. Suck them into the syringe slowly, so you don't trap any air after them, you dont want any air at all in it! (a little is ok)

Then insert the syringe, and slowly depress it, I count to 10 as Im doing it, so I know its slow, if you do it too fast, they come back out. Then, keep the syringe in there and try to have the big O, helps ur cervix gather them up! Prop a pillow under ur bum/legs in the air etc, and stay there for 30 mins!!

If your using preseed, put some in a syringe and insert it first, then when u put the sperm in they have something to swim in. (I use real eggwhites instead)

I got my bfp in september doing it this way, but MC in Oct (nothing do to with the way it was done), so it does work! I know this is the way most of my frends have got pregnant too. If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me! Good luck!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

My daughter was conceived using this method (we did everything the same way as Lizzie_moon, donor and all). 
It does feel a bit clinical, but hopefully it will work.


----------



## Blue12

I would really like to try the same thing - if even possible depending on the results of my lap

Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Interesting stuff everyone - if Im out again this month (which is highly likely) then Im gonna use the syringe method a few times as well as the regular method... sex! :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

well it worked for me this month girls, so good luck!!!


----------



## brumbar

I didn't try Katy...DH didn't want to do the deed... he said I ain't sticking anything in there the day after lap...i actually ovulated the day after the lap ...lap was at 9pm :) and /i wa begging for sex at 9am....DH called me an idiot


----------



## Dancingkaty1

Lizzie_Moon said:


> well it worked for me this month girls, so good luck!!!

congrats!! do u use opk's? if im due to get my smiley face on the sun 7th feb when do you think i should use the syringe? the past 2 mths we have dtd on the evening of the smiley face as i have experienced back ache then low pelvic pain...i thought this may be me ovulating??? im wondering whether to leave dtd til the morning after instead as heard egg lasts for about 24 hrs??

xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

well im so happy to announce im pregnant!! have had 6 BFP's since sat.....sooooooo excited but nervous too as dont want anything to go wrong. I have no idea if was the syringe that worked this mth or the clomid, or the lap & dye.....or maybe it was the fact we held off dtd for 2/3 days b4 i got my smiley face? im on cloud 9...have an early scan to check for twins so that should happen in a few weeks :) xx


----------



## LunaBean

Thats brilliant news! congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congrats :)


----------

